# Crocodile spotted in the English Channel



## News Bot (Aug 21, 2010)

BEACHES in northern France have been closed after a crocodile was spotted lurking in the English Channel.

*Published On:* 21-Aug-10 12:34 AM
*Source:* NewsCore via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 21, 2010)

How can it possibly survive the icy waters?????


----------



## Retic (Aug 21, 2010)

Icy water ? This was just recently I assume.


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 21, 2010)

has to be a hoax


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 21, 2010)

boa said:


> Icy water ? This was just recently I assume.


 
I didn't literally mean 'icebergs' lol.... but the English Channel is FREEZING !!!


----------



## dragonboy69 (Aug 21, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> I didn't literally mean 'icebergs' lol.... but the English Channel is FREEZING !!!



isnt it summer over there now?


----------



## Retic (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes that was my point, it was apparently spotted near the coast so the water would have been warm. I very much doubt it was a crocodile to be honest but who knows.


----------



## Sigourd (Aug 21, 2010)

Two things leap to mind. Dumped pet (Still think we should import exotics?) and global warming. White pointers have been spotted off the coast of Cornwall and Norway so who knows.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 21, 2010)

Sigourd said:


> Two things leap to mind. Dumped pet (Still think we should import exotics?) and global warming. White pointers have been spotted off the coast of Cornwall and Norway so who knows.


 
Firstly - dumped pet - possible (still unlikely).

Secondly... Global warming??? What the???

Not that you're going to get me started but... If global warming were to occur the sea temperatures themselves won't rise by enough to see the English Channel being a similar temperature to the water of FNQ. In fact, the opposite is likely to occur if the Gulf Stream slows or changes direction because of the density changes in the water....

Enough of that though....

You do realise White Pointers have killed people of the coast off the Chatham Islands.... (look them up if you want)... Somehow what you suggest is not impossible and in fact highly likely considering these beasts go where the food is fat! They do eat seals you know - which do live in very temperate to very cold waters. While you're right it's a freaky occurence if they have appeared in Norway or England - but they could definitely survive 

So - back to your 'dumped pet' theory


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 21, 2010)

Thirdly, piece of driftwood.......


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 22, 2010)

dragonboy69 said:


> isnt it summer over there now?


You are correct ... it is summer there........ still too cold for a crocodile!




boa said:


> Yes that was my point, it was apparently spotted near the coast so the water would have been warm. I very much doubt it was a crocodile to be honest but who knows.


Have you swam in the waters of southern England or northern France??? I have lived there for 15 years, i lived on the coast in Brighton, and i can assure you, you can not compare the water temps of FNQ with summer water temps in the Channel lol




slim6y said:


> Not that you're going to get me started but... If global warming were to occur the sea temperatures themselves won't rise by enough to see the English Channel being a similar temperature to the water of FNQ. In fact, the opposite is likely to occur if the Gulf Stream slows or changes direction because of the density changes in the water....


Thankyou Slim6y well said.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 22, 2010)

A CROCODILE that closed French beaches along the English Channel turns out to be driftwood.

Published On: 21-Aug-10 09:41 PM
Source: NewsCore via NEWS.com.au

Go to Original Article

And here it is....... the cool water loving crocodile.


----------



## Retic (Aug 22, 2010)

Exactly why I didn't do it. 



Jay84 said:


> you can not compare the water temps of FNQ with summer water temps in the Channel lol


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 22, 2010)

hahahaha.... true true lol.

But the water close to the coast i still nipple snapping ball shrinking cold! lol


----------

